# Well, finally got decent pics. Here she is...



## Asmodiel (Dec 10, 2003)

Ok guys, here's my cat. I'm still not sure what breed she is, although I suspect Nebelung. I had to hold her to get her to sit still, and consequently, I'm in the pictures.

My whole goal for these pics is actually to find out the breed. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Juli (Jan 23, 2004)

Unless she's from a breeder, it's unlikely that she is any specific breed. Nebelung cats are pretty rare, so I think you would really only find one of these from a breeder. Domestic long hair cats come in all colors, which is probably what she is.


----------



## Asmodiel (Dec 10, 2003)

Well, she has several Nebelung characterists. The lady who used to groom her swore she was a Russian blue when she was a kitten, with shorter fur. 

The color seems appropiate, and she has the characteristic Nebelung silver streaks in her fur.


----------



## Juli (Jan 23, 2004)

Well, lots of domestic cats can look like pure bred cats. I've seen a lot of cats that resemble russian blues, but are gray domestics. Nebelung's are such a rare breed that its highly unlikely you would find one anywhere but a breeder. People with cats that rare don't let them outside to run away or put them in shelters. Also, I don't know where you live, but they are only bred in a few states in the U.S. and very little in other countries. 

Edit: I only know because I've looked into getting one, and there's like three breeders in the whole U.S. who actually sell kittens. She's still a very pretty cat.


----------



## Asmodiel (Dec 10, 2003)

Yes, I am well aware how rare the breed is. What really got me though into thinking she might be Nebelung was this picture:

http://www.siamesecats.org/BreedInfo/FA ... /linka.jpg

My cat sits in that posture(Which she always does), she looks nearly identical to that cat.


----------



## Juli (Jan 23, 2004)

There's lots of cats that look similar to that, but unless she has every single nebelung characteristic, she's not one. It's hard to tell from your pictures, but her head shape doesn't look right to me. I don't mean to rain on your parade, but they are so rare that unless she's from a breeder, she's a very pretty gray domestic long hair.

These cats on petfinder look like that nebelung picture too, but they are just gray domestic longhair cats:

http://www.petfinder.com/pet.cgi?action ... mpl=&stat=

http://www.petfinder.com/pet.cgi?action ... mpl=&stat=

http://www.petfinder.com/pet.cgi?action ... mpl=&stat=

http://www.petfinder.com/pet.cgi?action ... mpl=&stat=

http://www.petfinder.com/pet.cgi?action ... mpl=&stat=


----------



## Asmodiel (Dec 10, 2003)

Those aren't the best pics of her. The way I'm holding her is causing her fur to fluff up around her face. I wasn't too satified with the pics, but I have no way to get a good picture with that web cam.

What are all the Nebelung characteristics? I'll check for them.


----------



## spacemonkey (Aug 12, 2004)

Here's TICA's Nebelung Breed Standard (it's an Adobe .pdf file)

Nebelung (NB)


----------



## Asmodiel (Dec 10, 2003)

Well, from what I can understand from that(I'm unsure on some of the terms), she has many of those characteristics.


----------



## spacemonkey (Aug 12, 2004)

> unless she has every single nebelung characteristic, she's not one.


 :? 

Seriously, we're not trying to discourage you, more like...educate you. Purebred or not, she is a gorgeous cat and you have every reason to be proud of her!!


----------



## Juli (Jan 23, 2004)

Are her eyes green? If not, she is definitely not a nebelung. They can be a little yellowish, but they have to have definite green in them. If she is full grown, her eyes should be completely green. 

Again, most stray cats you find are probably going to be domestic short hairs or long hairs. To me, she looks like a gray domestic long hair, which can certainly resemble other breeds. The chances of her being anything else are very slim.


----------



## Asmodiel (Dec 10, 2003)

I never figured she was pure bred. I always figured she was part Russian blue, and that's what her old groomer said too. She didn't know about the Nebelung breed. She said "She looks like a russian blue...but the length of the coat is wrong". When I went in search of her breed, or the closest thing to it, I discovered Nebelungs. I thought she was at least part, mainly due to length of the hair coloration of the hair.

And yes, her eyes are green.


----------



## Juli (Jan 23, 2004)

I read your earlier posts, that said her eyes were pale yellow and you found her in Georgia, which isn't near any nebelung breeders. The possibility of a nebelung getting out and mating with a stray cat is extremely remote. She may very well have a bit of russian blue or something else in her lineage though. There are also long haired russian blues.


----------



## Asmodiel (Dec 10, 2003)

Oh, alright then, thanks. I don't know why I said pale yellow...they're closer to greenish color, looking at them right now. Maybe before I looked from far away and I'm looking close now(My other cat has real pale yellow eyes like that though. She looks black, but a good light(sunlight is a good example) reveals the fur to be dark brown).

My main suspicion, like I said before, was fur length and color, and the fact that she looks nearly identical to that Linka cat.

Heh, when I first started researching breeds, I thought she might have been a ragamuffin. She looks more or less exactly like this cat too, come to think of it, except for coloration. 










Come to think of it...she looks like Linka...but doesn't look like too many other Nebelungs. Well, some of them do look like her. I've seen 4 pictures of cats that are nearly identical. But most of the ones I see look a bit different. 

It really doesn't matter if she has a selected breed or not. She is still a very nice cat with great personality. I do this mainly as a hobby, and out of curiousity.


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

Asmodiel said:


> Oh, alright then, thanks. I don't know why I said pale yellow...they're closer to greenish color, looking at them right now. Maybe before I looked from far away and I'm looking close now(My other cat has real pale yellow eyes like that though. She looks black, but a good light(sunlight is a good example) reveals the fur to be dark brown).
> 
> My main suspicion, like I said before, was fur length and color, and the fact that she looks nearly identical to that Linka cat.
> 
> ...


Hey! That ragamuffin belongs to my friend Kate at FolgerFuzz! His name is Ono, and actually he's available for adoption as a retired breeder! How funny.  

Wanted to throw in my two cents. Ragamuffin might look like a generic looking cat in a picture -- but you will KNOW when you have one sitting in front of you. Their personality is unmistakeable, as is their fur once you touch it. They are GREAT cats, and another of those uncommon ones that is not likely to be walking the streets. If you want to know more about them, you could ask me, because I know more than I should. lol

I think you're right to discard the Nebelung notion -- that is extremely unlikely as you well know. Breeders of rare cats are VERY selective when selling them, and have in their contract that if the cat should become unwanted, it should be returned to the breeder. These cats are kept under CLOSE wraps. And from her pictures, which DO make it hard to tell, evenso she looks to be differently shaped, especially the top of her head, her ears, her eye shape/color, and fur type. 

Lots of people selling cats will try to tell you that the cat is "siamese" if it has points, or "russian blue" if it is grey, or "maine ****" if it is big with long hair. This is really common for people to say, but not likely. There are MANY breeds that come in a grey color, and the gene is not uncommon. 

Purebred cats all came FROM what we now call the domestic longhair/domestic shorthair. All those genes had to come from somewhere, all it took was MANY MANY years of selective breeding. So that's why you might look at your cat and think "it looks like a Norwegian Forrest cat mixed with Russian Blue!" All of our DLH/DSH cats look a bit (or a lot) like a mix of something, because technically, they are.  You are very very lucky -- she is a beautiful cat. I am a sucker for long fur.


----------



## Asmodiel (Dec 10, 2003)

Thanks for the Ragamuffin info!

I wish I had a good camera to take pictures with...that camera distorts things really bad(not to mention holding her makes her poofy).

My cat has a very odd personality(well, both of them do).

She is incredibly friendly to everyone; she's always rubbing up on people. There is something else she does that I cannot explain, and she only does it to me. She will sometimes climb up on my stomach or back, and will begin working her paws, like she is kneading bread or something. She does it to the back the most.

She likes to sleep on her back.

She also responds to a very high pitched(for a human that is) whistle I can produce...a lot of people think that's weird...saying that they've never seen a cat respond like that. She tends to follow me around too when I make my prescense known with a single whistle. Odd thing is, I did not train her to respond to the whistle. She just did it on her own the first time I did the whistle.

My other cat is a little hellion sometimes. She can be affectionate, but usually she acts like she is on speed. 

She is also a very stubborn cat. Once when the vet went to give her a flea dip(They're inside cats who go out on the screened in patio sometimes, but fleas still do have a chance of getting to them), she held her breath until she passed out, because she did not want to go anywhere near the fluid.


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

Ah the joys of kitty antics. You're not alone -- I'm sure you'll find tons of threads here full of kitties who knead and kitties who lay on their backs (both of mine do, lol) and kitties who act like dogs. We all love them for it I'm sure. Hope to see you around!


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

She's still a cutie no matter what breed she is :wink:


----------

